# Switching from EVF from Manual/Auto can't save with Custom Buttons



## iamjhil (Mar 12, 2019)

I like the EVF, But In video The EVF Auto Mode, it automatically switches back and forth when I have the camera on a gimbal. 
So I saved it with my video settings to be manually changed, then setup a button to toggle it on/off. So i have no gimbal issues

But in picture mode i like having it on Auto. Begin able to review photos on the screen after i take the picture.

It seems weird that I can't have that setting change based on my custom button settings.... 

Or am i doing something wrong? Thanks.


----------

